# Okay - Need Opinions!



## muzikman (Aug 31, 2014)

Alright guys,
had this trailer for my old semi-v 12' tin, which I sold. Got a 14' full-V now. If you look at the pictures, you will see the issues. 
My questions are as follows;

- should the bunks be re-attached tilted outward so as to make contact along the wider/flat side of the bunk, making them flat against the hull?
- should they be angled upward as well so they WILL contact completely? Or should they be made floating for when the boat is loaded & unloaded?
- what should be done with the forward center bunk? Should it be converted to a 'V' shape? Or??

Let me just say here that, yes - the bunks will be moved forward so as to not have so much overhang beyond the lights. I don't want any more than 6" beyond the lights as they do tend to get somewhat blocked from view beyond that.

....and by the way - the winch post is adjustable, so no issues there. 

Here are the pics - please give me your opinions/ideas!!

....and thanks ahead of time!!!


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Aug 31, 2014)

Change the front bunk to a roller and move it forward.


----------



## muzikman (Aug 31, 2014)

So....
what you're saying is, line up the transom vertically with the rear of the bunks, remove the front bunk, install a roller in its place and move it forward....I assume far enough forward to make the bunks contact full length of the hull? 
Would that be a 'V' roller, maybe??


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Aug 31, 2014)

Yes, but the center roller doesn't have to be a V roller.
First get the trailer, boat, motor, gas and what ever will be in the boat when being towed weighed. Then move the boat forward to achieve the proper tongue weight. Which should be about 10% of the total weight of the boat, trailer, motor and gear. With the boat in this position on the trailer now you adjust the bunks and rollers


----------



## earl60446 (Aug 31, 2014)

Looks like the keel is resting on the frame, not good. My trailer is factory OEM for my vee boat and it has the forward roller, slight v and a rear roller, slight v to keep the boat keel off the frame. Bunks should be in contact with the boat all along the bunk length. Transom of boat should be at the rear roller. Rear roller especially useful when loading and unloading, centers the boat and prevents frame / keel damage. Also a spot to attach a outboard support bracket. That trailer looks like it was made for a flatbottom boat.

Tim


----------

